# Dangerous question but serious



## Bud in NC (Sep 16, 2003)

SWMBO let me know last night that her Huskee (MTD) 46” mower still isn’t working right and she’s not wasting any more money on it. The transmission slips – spent almost $500 on it this summer and it’s getting worse. It’s 5 or 6 years old. My boss lady said it’s dangerous and she’s not going use it on these hills again. Now for the question – she decided a while back that when we replaced this one, she wanted a ZTR mower. Considering she loves to cut grass, I wanna keep her happy….it also means I don’t have to cut the grass!
Looks like the choices at the local hardware store are a White (MTD) 50” for $2800 or a Ariens 50” for $3100. I’ve tried Snapper mowers in the past and we were relieved when some sucker stole the last one! Snapper is not a possibility. Anybody got suggestions? Is there another brand that would be a better investment? I know everyone has their own favorites but I need some input to since I don’t have any experience with ZTR mowers. Thanks!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

TSC sells Cub Cadet ZTR. Around here a lot of people have Country Clipper machines.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome back to Tractor Forum Bud. Long time no see! :cheers: I guess my question would be what kind of quality and durability are you looking for in a ZTR as well as price range? 

The heaviest duty built are by John Deere with their 7 Iron mowers that come on their ZTR's and other machines as well. It is a 7 gauge one piece stamped out deck. None of the Deere mowers are in the price range you mentioned. It is a commercial grade ZTR as are other makes such as Exmark, Husler, Kubota, etc. 

Cub Cadet and Swisher make some nice ZTR's that in your price range that you may want to look at. 

Some questions you may consider is what size deck to you want? Gas or diesel? HP ? Features such as ease of deck adjustments, baggers, etc. A lot of these choices will be driven by how much/often the grass is being cut and the size of the area being cut. Level or sloped ground? My personal favorite ZTR is the Deere 777 but Kubota makes a nice ZD28 too. I suggest you get out with the "boss lady" and demo a wide variety of ZTR's and find out which models you like best, then work on price.


----------



## Bud in NC (Sep 16, 2003)

*Thanks for the info!*

Glad to see you're still hanging in there Chief! I'll be sure do take your advice - I've learned - let the boss pick out what she wants! With your info I can help give her some ideas, but she's gonna decide what she wants!
Other stuff, we had a bad hail storm a month ago. New roof was going to be $3100. Make it metal for $3350. The roofer also owns 8 old Farmalls and he "needed" my old 230 to fill a hole in his collection so the new metal roof cost me $2100. I knew I was keeping that old tractor for something!
I'll try to show up more often here - been kinda busy. Retired almost 5 years ago and haven't had time to go fishing yet but I'm gonna fix that as soon as it cools off some!
Thanks again for the info!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Very welcome Bud. Please pass along my best to SWMBO!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Bud, here are a few links to some models I mentioned. 

Swisher ZTR's 

Cub Cadet Residential Zero-Turn Riders 

John Deere Mini Z-Trak Mowers 

Another option you may want to consider is the Deere F687. I have an earlier version of this mower, the F525. The F687 is a hybrid of the F525 and the ZTR. I like these because the mower is in front and offset to the left to allow MUCH better close up trimming. The F687 offers some really great features such as a flip up mower deck for ease of cleaning and maintenance as well as a flip up engine deck. I think the F687 would be a perfect fit for SWMBO if it will fit into your budget. 

John Deere Front Z-Trak Mowers 

There are MANY other ZTR's out there but I think they are more geared towards the commercial grass cutter. 

Anyhow, just wanted to throw out a few ideas and links for you to think about and look at. Good luck on the mower shopping! Be sure and let us know what you get. 



Kubota ZTR's


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

I have a Husky ZTR....excellent machine... extremely well-built!
Cut my lawn/riding/dressage pasture cutting from 8 hours on the GT down about 2.5 total for everything! Amazing!


----------

